# [GEN] Rendell to propose puppy mill crackdown - 6abc.com



## WDF News (May 3, 2008)

<table border=0 width= valign=top cellpadding=2 cellspacing=7><tr><td valign=top class=j><font style="font-size:85%;font-family:arial,sans-serif"><br><div style="padding-top:0.8em;"><img alt="" height="1" width="1"></div><div class=lh><a href="http://www.google.com/news/url?sa=T&ct=us/0-0&fd=R&url=http://abclocal.go.com/wpvi/story%3Fsection%3Dnews/bizarre%26id%3D6069614&cid=0&ei=bXEiSLXFJouM8QTz2LGhAw&usg=AFrqEzdCfo-lSUFb_TGVWHsfEf9ugKli8Q">Rendell to propose <b>puppy mill</b> crackdown</a><br><font size=-1><font color=#6f6f6f>6abc.com, PA -</font> <nobr>15 minutes ago</nobr></font><br><font size=-1>May 7, 2008 -- Pennsylvania Governor Ed Rendell is preparing to introduce a bill that would change the way commercial dog breeders do business in the state. <b>...</b></font></div></font></td></tr></table>

More...


----------

